# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Gates of Andaron BOT - 100% working

## scabbz

*Hello All*
I have been a beta tester, and I am pleased to announce the *FIRST* and *ONLY 100%* working Gates of Andaron Bot.
This Bot has been professionally designed, TONS of options, and a GREAT development staff and customer service.

The GoA Bot is updated constantly, and will work work with 4 Story within the week.

CHECK OUT OUR VIDEOS:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn0jxfwZE3g"]YouTube- proof-goa-bot1.avi[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HcmvkSBsJc"]YouTube- 4story1.avi[/ame]


Some options:

Hacks [ nomiss , oneshot , invisible , speed hack , Teleport Hack ]

General Bot Info:

.Record Traing Area Coordinates

.Adjustable Target Pause time

.Adjustable Mobs To kill ( you can sit how many mobs you want to kill in each spot befor it moves to the next location )

.Full Gui Display ( will display health , mana , current xp , current mobs killed , current lvl current Ch, Char Name)

.You can hide you game window when the bot is running and do other things on your pc.

. Address scanner

and more!

To get your hands on this awesome bot, and to learn more, please visit:
GoA Bot Full Release! 2.8 - ProjectCracks. [For all your gaming needs]

----------


## scabbz

Bot is Updated weekly, below is a small list of Features to come:

*Chat Feature* (_will allow you to chat thru the bot while running it_)
*PvP Features* 
*Upgrading Feature* (_no fail_)
*Auto Potting* (_great for PvP_)
*Loot Features* (_which will allow u to set what loot u will grab_)
*Auto Name Change* (_helps protect from bans by changing your char name on a regular basis_)
*More Stability* (_the devs are working on more stability for longer lasting botting_)

*And More coming soon ! ! ! !*

Be sure to check us out, for $10 u can't lose !!

----------


## scabbz

****** Bump ******

----------


## The Maffyx

Bumping isn't allowed, as well as it was still on the first page. I don't know what "*Gates of Andaron*" is so you might want to edit your first post to let people know more about what they're botting on.

----------


## mpollywolly

wtf is Gates of Andaron?

----------


## scabbz

Gates of Andaron is a MMORPG that is the US version of 4 Story.
It is (as some would say) a spin off of WoW, but I think in alot of ways, GoA is better.

Feel free to check out GoA here: Gates of Andaron

Its Free to play, and here (unlike wow) u must quest to level your char, Max level is 74 (soon to be 80), great pvp system, and loaded with players.

I have played WoW for 4 yrs, and owned my own Private servers for 3 yrs, and it is a big turn around from wow.

----------


## Mirror

So this is just a advertisement so you can get money off your bot?

----------


## scabbz

if it was my bot i would say your right, but this is not my bot.
I am advertising this to get the word out for this bot and GoA itself. Advertising this bot is no difference than advertising WoW Private Servers which make others money. The only difference here is that its cheap, and the only one out for GoA, there are NO OTHERS

----------


## The Maffyx

> if it was my bot i would say your right, but this is not my bot.
> I am advertising this to get the word out for this bot and GoA itself. Advertising this bot is no difference than advertising WoW Private Servers which make others money. The only difference here is that its cheap, and the only one out for GoA, there are NO OTHERS


I've never seen a private server charge to play on it, however they accept donations.

----------


## Fault

Advertising, and therefore, closed. If you are interested in advertising, look into posting an add on our website

----------

